
Ask HN: What's the cheapest stand-alone camera that's better than the OnePlus 7? - lonesword
Short version:<p>What is the cheapest stand-alone camera that takes pictures of better quality than the best cell-phone camera?<p>&lt;joke&gt;If you think this is off-topic, let me remind you that this is an optimisation problem&lt;&#x2F;joke&gt;<p>Slightly more context:<p>My smartphone&#x27;s (Xiaomi A1) camera broke, and I am trying to choose between buying a new phone (OnePlus 7, 560-700 euro-ish) and buying a standalone camera. I don&#x27;t need a new phone - the one that I have works. I do not care about photography, it&#x27;s just that I would like to have _something_ decent to take pictures with when I travel. Repairing my phone&#x27;s camera is not something I want to do since it was a bad camera to begin with. That puts me squarely in the category of &quot;smartphone upgrader&quot; in terms of what camera I want to buy.<p>So what is the cheapest camera that gives slightly better images than the OnePlus 7, while being (considerably) cheaper than this phone? My budget is around 350 euros.
======
incompatible
Possibly a cheap DSLR kit like a Nikon D3500 or the Canon equivalent.

Personally, I prefer a pocket-sized camera, but they become expensive if you
want a decent zoom lens, RAW file support, and largish sensor.

